# Service Bulletin HSS724, HSS928



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Today, Honda issued a *Service Bulletin* for a transmission problem that affects a limited number of HSS-series snow blowers. Attached is a copy of the letter sent to registered owners of affected units. Officially, this is a Product Update, so all units in the affected range will get the update. 

Here's a brief FAQ:

*What is the problem?*
Some units in the affected range may experience a slow down in ground speed, particularly if operated at maximum transport speed. An internal check valve may not work properly, allowing air into the system. 

_*Which models are affected?*_
See the complete list in that attached document. There are three models in this update: HSS724 wheel & track models (pull-start only), and HSS928 track model (pull start only). 
_*
How does it get fixed?*_
A servicing Honda dealer will replace the transmission in any affected unit. 

_*Where is my servicing Honda dealer?*_
Where practical, the dealer who sold you the snow blower should do the update, but any servicing Honda snow blower dealer may do the job. All Honda dealers are required to provide warranty service. You can locate one near you using this link. Be sure to click *SNOW BLOWERS* and *SERVICE* when searching:

*Find A Honda Dealer*

_*How about you just ship me the transmission and I'll do it myself?*_
Sorry, but all warranty work must be done by a Honda Dealer. It also a bit involved to correctly remove and replace the transmission. This is not a job for DIYer.

_*What if my unit is in the affected range, but works okay?*_
Honda wants to be sure you are going to be happy with your new snow blower, so they are going to replace all the transmissions, even if they aren't having a problem. 

_*What else do I need to know?*_
Any unit experiencing the slow down issue will do just that; slow down. The transmission won't impode, leak, or totally stop working. In most cases, units that experience a slow down will blow snow just fine when run at slower, real-world/actual snow blowing speeds. This is important to know, as snow season is here NOW, and your HSS, which may be in the affected group, many not exhibit any symptoms. So you can use it to blow snow for now, and then get the update after winter is over. 

_*Who can I contact about this?*_
Honda Customer Relations is available by phone or email:
(888) 888-3139
[email protected]


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you R[email protected] for the info.


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I'll probably wait until spring time before taking mine in.

Will the new parts be shipped to the dealers ahead of time to replace it on the units they received or must they be noticed a few weeks ahead of taking it in so they order it?


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

This seems to be a much smaller problem than I thought. Only some pull start 724's and pull start track 928's. That being said, makes me wonder why such a HUGE delay on all the others. 1332's, electric start 928 track models, and all 724 electric start units are unefected by this, yet they have just started shipping. What caused all the delay???????


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

raptorchris said:


> This seems to be a much smaller problem than I thought. Only some pull start 724's and pull start track 928's. That being said, makes me wonder why such a HUGE delay on all the others. 1332's, electric start 928 track models, and all 724 electric start units are unefected by this, yet they have just started shipping. What caused all the delay???????


I would guess that these were the first off the line. Two dealers near me got pull start 928s in September. This leads me to believe that these models were produced first. One dealer had told me there was a delay with the electric start models...I think there have been multiple delays with these new models, and they are just now starting to trickle into dealers.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

raptorchris said:


> What caused all the delay???????


The plant in NC has never built two stage snowblowers before and these machines are all new this year. Both of these are pretty good reasons for delays, combined it's almost inevitable there will be delays. As well as you plan sometimes things just don't go as expected and I'm only speculating here but I'm guessing that's probably what's at the bottom of this situation.

As someone that has owned 3 Honda snowblowers after using and working on just about every major brand out there I still think they're well worth waiting for, even if you have to pay someone to plow your driveway for the first couple of storms. Nothing else short of a Yamaha comes close.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, in a perfect world I wouldn't still be waiting on that air bag thing that was recalled so long ago I've almost forgotten about it.

If I had to guess, I'd bet Honda is working three shifts seven days a week to get those new machines out to their dealers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

SND said:


> Will the new parts be shipped to the dealers ahead of time to replace it on the units they received or must they be noticed a few weeks ahead of taking it in so they order it?


Dealers must order the parts, but Honda knows how many are out there, and will ensure there are enough parts to update all the affected units. For faster turnaround, probably need to alert your dealer when you can bring in the unit and get them to work out a schedule.


----------

